# Hi-Soft Cutting Boards



## Bill13 (Apr 16, 2018)

There was a nice discussion going on about these in the "shig/kato as tools" thread but I was thought it deserved it's own thread, especially as I wanted to ask more questions.

They seem designed to work at a prep/sushi table - long and narrow. There are smaller versions that are more rectangular but I am interested in a larger version. So... they have this size: http://www.korin.com/TK-203-01-120?sc=28&category=286082 which is too large, but would be perfect if I cut it in half. Is this possible with a table saw and a finish/veneer blade? IF so this would be perfect. Has anyone tried this??

Bill


----------



## daveb (Apr 16, 2018)

I've heard of this and was a little too late to buy the 2nd half. Will pm details.


----------



## HRC_64 (Apr 16, 2018)

I'd be curious on the same question about the sani-tuff 
as they also have 1" that would be great if you could cut them in half !

:dunno:


----------



## sloegin (Apr 16, 2018)

I'm 95% certain the sani-tuffs can be cut, but am too lazy to search for old threads.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi Bill13,

Likely doesn't help you here but they water-jet perfectly ... working in aerospace has it's advantage's ... if you know anyone with a high end machine shop you might want to ask for a quick cut. Won't take more than 30 seconds ... I bought the largest one from Korin on a similar sale and it is definitely the way to go (I had it cut for 25" & 22" inches though as I wanted on slightly longer than the other but be careful with under counter storage heights).





Bill13 said:


> There was a nice discussion going on about these in the "shig/kato as tools" thread but I was thought it deserved it's own thread, especially as I wanted to ask more questions.
> 
> They seem designed to work at a prep/sushi table - long and narrow. There are smaller versions that are more rectangular but I am interested in a larger version. So... they have this size: http://www.korin.com/TK-203-01-120?sc=28&category=286082 which is too large, but would be perfect if I cut it in half. Is this possible with a table saw and a finish/veneer blade? IF so this would be perfect. Has anyone tried this??
> 
> Bill


----------



## daveb (Apr 16, 2018)

I've cut the sani-tuff, bought a large one from Amazon and needed a small piece for counter on food truck. Easy day.


----------



## HRC_64 (Apr 16, 2018)

daveb said:


> I've cut the sani-tuff, bought a large one from Amazon and needed a small piece for counter on food truck. Easy day.



cool thanks! what tools?


----------



## daveb (Apr 17, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> cool thanks! what tools?



Just a table saw and a quick once over with a palm sander.


----------



## btbyrd (Apr 17, 2018)

I have two smaller Hi-Soft boards I purchased from Korin and like them a lot (though they're quite heavy for their size). I can tell that I'll eventually want to refinish them. Anyone sanded theirs? I'd think you'd want to avoid power sanders, as the boards aren't rated for high temperatures and the heat caused by friction might be too much.


----------



## Chef Doom (Apr 18, 2018)

I am on the verge puff refinishing one myself. They are also great for car travel. I've not tried to lug one on a flight yet.


----------



## panda (Apr 18, 2018)

what i wanna know is, who here uses hinoki? i like that they are light.


----------



## Paraffin (Apr 18, 2018)

panda said:


> what i wanna know is, who here uses hinoki? i like that they are light.



I love my hinoki boards! 

I use a 19.6" x 10.6" Yoshiriho Hi-Soft for fish, chicken, meat to avoid cross-contamination (mainly for poultry). I use small and large hinoki boards for everything else. Very soft and easy on the knife edges. Easy to sand if they get a few knife nicks. Very lightweight and easy to carry to the sink for cleaning, and they dry very fast.

Just two drawbacks: 

1) They're so soft that you can't cut along the wood grain, or a sharp knife will stick. So don't go more than 45 degrees across the grain. Not a problem in normal use. They're not "lifetime" boards like a thick end-grain maple block, so just plan on replacing them if they get too beat up. They're not that expensive, so replacing every few years isn't a big deal.

2) They can warp. This can be minimized if you make sure to wash both sides when cleaning, but you may end up with a board with a very slight curve. I've only used two hinoki boards so far, and it doesn't seem predictable. The thin/small one doesn't warp at all, the larger one has a slight warp so I only use one side. Your mileage may vary, and there is at least one hinoki board type out there with hardwood at the edges that might prevent warping. Me, I like the soft touch on my knives so much that I don't care. I'll just replace a board if it warps too badly over time.

Oh yeah, and they smell good too.


----------



## Bill13 (Apr 18, 2018)

daveb said:


> Just a table saw and a quick once over with a palm sander.



Thanks for the info Dave, good to know it can be done. I have ordered one so I guess this weekend I will be getting out the table saw.


----------



## krx927 (Apr 25, 2018)

Does anybody know what is the best source for Hi-Soft or Sani Tuff in EU?


----------



## HRC_64 (Apr 25, 2018)

Bill13 said:


> I have ordered one so I guess this weekend I will be getting out the table saw.



Let us know how goes the DIY path !


----------



## Jovidah (Apr 25, 2018)

krx927 said:


> Does anybody know what is the best source for Hi-Soft or Sani Tuff in EU?



Haven't managed to find a source for either...  

This is the only retailer I could find that has some form of rubber boards, and they're atrociously expensive: http://sushi-robots.eu/product/soft-cutting-board-hasegawa/
If anyone knows a better address I'd love to know too!


----------



## daveb (Apr 25, 2018)

The Sani Tuff is avail at Rest Depot in the states. What type of rest supply stores do you have?


----------



## Jovidah (Apr 25, 2018)

The kind that sell 35 different flavours of plastic boards and a few wood ones. Focus on hygiene and sanitation guidelines, and cutting experience only as an afterthought...
I think the main issue is that simply no one knows about them, resulting in a vicious cycle of lack of demand / lack of supply. Exposure through the knifenutter communities is really the only way to learn about the existence of these products. Even the Epicurean crap is still 'high-tech' here...


----------



## krx927 (Apr 26, 2018)

Jovidah said:


> Haven't managed to find a source for either...
> 
> This is the only retailer I could find that has some form of rubber boards, and they're atrociously expensive: http://sushi-robots.eu/product/soft-cutting-board-hasegawa/
> If anyone knows a better address I'd love to know too!



This one looks promising but the price is prohibitive. I cannot find anything acceptable in EU...


----------



## Thorndahl88 (Apr 26, 2018)

krx927 said:


> This one looks promising but the price is prohibitive. I cannot find anything acceptable in EU...



+1 
Why is it We are sooo behind [emoji30]


----------



## Jovidah (Apr 26, 2018)

It's silly eh? I could imagine you could build a nice import firm based on this 'hole' in the market if you could be the one to finally introduce them here for an acceptable price. Whenever I look at the boards in the US or Japan, even when the price of the board is nice, the price of shipping is not...
It's also a bit weird that none of the bigger Japanese knife vendors sell them. It's almost like a forgotten category.


----------

